# feelings on antipsychotics



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

ok was just wondering if anybody has ever taken a high dose of zyprexa say, i think anything over 5mg a day is a high dose. ive an appointment on monday with a doc and i get the feeling some antipsychs are coming my way, do they help with a racing mind and just general feeling that ur going to explode from panic and anxitey of being mental. the TD and diabetes things are abit  though!


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Everyone's different. For some antipsychotics make the dp/dr worse and for some (like myself) it makes the dp/dr better. I recommend trying a few in small doses and see how they work out for you. Abilify works for me, but Zyprexa has helped as well. Zyprexa, however, seems to have more side-effects (e.g. weight gain), so I'd recommend the former.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Serequil works like a charm for me.
Nothing but smoking pot and lack of sleep makes my dp worse.
Maybe struck by lightening would do it.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, Seroquel is another good antipyschotic. For me, though, it made me too tired. For others it can be the answer.

Just curious Mark, how long have you been on the Seroquel and what dosage are you on?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

ThreePlateDan said:


> Yes, Seroquel is another good antipyschotic. For me, though, it made me too tired. For others it can be the answer.
> 
> Just curious Mark, how long have you been on the Seroquel and what dosage are you on?
> 
> ...


I take 100mg at night before I go to bed.
If I take it during the day I can't do anything.
I also have 300 mg if thing are realy messed up.
Still by the AM I am fine and able ro function.
It's been about 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Years back I did an experiment (with my doctor!) trying older antipsychotics ... Stellazine I'm certain was one. These newer ones didn't exist at the time. It gave me horrendous DP/DR ... or rather made my bad DP/DR awful. So did the other one - the name escapes me.

A few doctors have offered me abilify recently and I am really scared to try any more meds. (I'm 50 and have been through so many) Currently Lamictal 200mg/Klonopin 6mg/and Celexa 40mg/day are keeping me afloat but far from cured.

However, interesting re: seroquel. I believe that is for bipolar (I) with manic episodes. There are a number of people here w/bipolar with DP/DR secondary to the bipolar.

And yes, it depends on the person. For some this is horrible, for others it really helps.

*Question: to the Original Poster: Have you tried an SSRI or benzo first?*

*Mark: have you been diagnosed with bipolar?*

Each one of us here ... well, I'll use myself ... I have severe anxiety, panic, and depression. The DP/DR seem to have come along for the ride with the anxiety and panic. But I also have a mild mood disorder as I responded by "mellowing out" on Lamictal which also helps me "fear the DP less" -- can't explain.

I'd suggest some of these other meds first -- Klonopin, Lamictal or Neuontin, etc. These anticonvulsant drugs seem to help quite a few DP/anxiety folk.
This is where a diagnosis such as biopolar or depression, etc. or OCD would change the type of medication you might be offreed.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah, dancingwobbler, I read your post again. Doctors irritate me, BUT I AM NOT A DOCTOR SO DON"T TAKE MY ADVICE. When you say "racing thoughts" some doctors jump to the "mania" conclusion when what you describe is what I have. My mind won't shut up over catastrophes, etc. It is more OC, though I don't have OCD. It is endless worry, which is a symptom of GAD - generalized anxiety disorder ... I had these thoughts as a child.

I have never been manic.

Also, panic attacks can be treated with SSRI or I prefer Klonopin -- NOT Xanax, Ativan, Valium, but a steady baseline of Klonopin which is not taken "as needed" but provides a stable anti-anxiety base for you.

Ask the doctor, "Why are you giving me this drug? What is it for?" I think doctors jump at prescribing certain things before having a CLEAR diagnosis. I feel strongly that there should be a standardization of diagnostic procedures before doctors dish out medications that do have extra side effects.

IMHO.
Take Care,
D

I just spent a surreal 5 minutes looking for my mouse, when I'm on my laptop! :shock: MAN oh MAN ... my brain fell out on the floor, LOL.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> Ah, dancingwobbler, I read your post again. Doctors irritate me, BUT I AM NOT A DOCTOR SO DON"T TAKE MY ADVICE. When you say "racing thoughts" some doctors jump to the "mania" conclusion when what you describe is what I have. My mind won't shut up over catastrophes, etc. It is more OC, though I don't have OCD. It is endless worry, which is a symptom of GAD - generalized anxiety disorder ... I had these thoughts as a child.
> 
> I have never been manic.
> 
> ...


Dreamer, do I ever second what you said above.
Especialy this for Danging:


> Also, panic attacks can be treated with SSRI or I prefer Klonopin -- NOT Xanax, Ativan, Valium, but a steady baseline of Klonopin which is not taken "as needed" but provides a stable anti-anxiety base for you.


thes man need the proper meds.
This has been going on way too long for him and he is burning out.
Without Klonopin (Clonazepan) my life would suck. it saved my life.
Read this I wrote for kennys dpd facebook project.
I also sent it to dancing in a PM because I was there. Where he is once.

To dancingwobbler:
Crying is proof that you are not losing our grip and going mad.
People going nuts don't give a shit.
They can't see it happening.
I wrote something I want you to read.








This individuals story and photo taken from 2006:

This unfortunate individual is at this moment suffering from 2 weeks straight of "rolling panic attacks" brought on by a rare, and little studied and understood, condition called Depersonalization Disorder - DPD for short.

DPD is a very painful disorder in itself. However, the resulting panic attacks, depression and anxiety make it almost unbearable for the individual to the point of contemplating and attempting suicide.
Sometimes, these suicidal thoughts become obsessive and the patient must be hospitalized.

The above patient had gone 4 nights without sleep despite self medicating with large quantities of alcohol.
He is quoted as saying "I could not pass by anything sharp without wanting to shove it into my eyes". He was also hallucinating, especially when he closed his eyes, thus his inability to sleep.
This picture was taken just before his wife took him to hospital. The patient was convinced that he would never again be outside of a hospital - locked up for good he thought and told his wife so.
One might wonder why he took so long to get to hospital.
His explanation was that he had to keep moving because of the extreme anxiety and panic. He claimed that sitting in the car for 1/2 an hour was impossible to contemplate at that time.

This patient spent the first night in hospital taking anti-psychotics. That was not effective. The next day he was given 1.5 mg of Clonazepam and a rest. The patient responded well to this treatment and was "himself" and "saved" when he awoke.
The patient had made a complete turn around in less than an hour.
He apparently walked all around the ward with a huge smile on his face thanking all of the health professionals he could get his hands on, and curiously despite continuing to have DPD ,at the same level as before.

From a detailed study of this individual we make some interesting conclusions. 
Sufferers of DPD can not be cured; however the suffering is manageable and relative.
It took this patient going to the depths of hell to realize that he could actually be thankful and happy for something.
Because we are arrogant, stupid, ugly, and ignorant we researchers and Doctors know very little about this clearly, highly distressing condition.
The study of this disorder is sadly lacking considering the suffering and the numbers of people who experience DPD - numbers equal to sufferers of bi-polar and schizophrenia.
We can also conclude that proper medication is essential to prevent situations like the one experienced by the ill-fated subject of this short and under funded study.
However, because we are so filled with hubris and stupidity, this often is not the case and patients are miss diagnosed, un-medicated and sometimes just told to "pull up their socks"

Finally, I urge all heath professionals and researchers to have there arms and legs surgically removed and have there head and body left in a desert, on a red ant hill, with no food or water, in the extreme heat and sun of the day and the bitter cold of night to experience the immense pain and frustration that these people experience.

Dr Mark Dumbfuck Gibson

See.
I know what it is like.
flower* look at me.
I am totally flower*.
Totally.

Mark


----------



## Dutch (Dec 25, 2008)

My doc gave me seraquel to, but i'm absolutly scared shitless to take it.

I might have HDDP along with my DP/DR to, and i heard it makes it worse.


----------

